# Trump is DOWN... CNN-16....  WSJ/NBC-14....  Rasmussen-12...  FOX-10...  Real Clear Politics-9.7



## abu afak (Oct 9, 2020)

And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving. 
Doubling Down in FOX and others. 
He's falling much faster than his fever.
Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.

`


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> 
> `


Then why is Pelosi panicking and trying her 25A coup?


----------



## kyzr (Oct 9, 2020)

We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> 
> `



LOL.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

kyzr said:


> We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.



Looks like someone is hermetically locked up in the basement, watching movies from 2016.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2020)

We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...


----------



## Chuz Life (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> 
> `




USMB POLL






						USMB 2020 Presidential Election Poll
					

This is a non scientific election poll of USMB members for the 2020 U.S. Presidential Election between Trump and Biden. There are only two choices in this poll. If you have no intention of voting for either one? Don't take part in the the poll.  You can change your answers at any time during...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


Because..well...she's not. Her Bill is directed at her constituency--and has no chance of passing. She knows this..and so should you.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 9, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...



LoL - Are you just now learning that USMB is the Trumpiest forum on the Internets?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> 
> `


Trafalgar Group had the most accurate polls in 2016 and predicted a Trump victory. They have Trump ahead in Florida, Wisconsin, and Michigan. The polls you are referring to are mostly media polls and they don't post the actual poll and the methodology.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


That's why is so good.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


Oh..well hell--I guess that settles it huh? Didn't even have to wait for the mail-ins!


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...



You Trumpees like to imagine that if Trump won in 2016, then therefore he can't possibly lose in 2020, but thats not a rational conclusion, that's just magical thinking.

National polling was dead on (+3% polling average vs +2% votes for Hillary outcome). This national polling was showing much better numbers for Trump in 2016 than they are now.

Rassmussen, a Trump favorite who he hailed as the most accurate in 2016 election, is showing him down by 12% to Biden after Trump's disasterous performance in the last two weeks. This same polling outfit was showing Trump and Clinton in dead heat around this time.


----------



## okfine (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


Trump is so frantically worried. Donors are dumping him. Polls are showing him drastic losses in battle ground and swing states. As for the 25th? Trump is a psychopath.


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

They got him now! Thankfully he was up against Hillary yugely.


----------



## wamose (Oct 9, 2020)

Democrats still have no platform. Biden says he has a plan but he can't divulge what's in it. Democrats keep getting caught cheating with mail in ballots. The only thing left for Democrats to do is unleash the crooked MSM with their phony polls. It's the same as 2016.


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

I am afraid the OP is going to just have to deal with the fact that we stand with the best president in history, as does America.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...



Trafalgar Group fudges their numbers because they think Republicans lie


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


> They got him now! Thankfully he was up against Hillary yugely.


I bet your pivot from Trump is going to win..all polls are shit--to Voter fraud the Dems stole the election..will be seamless. On Nov. 5


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > They got him now! Thankfully he was up against Hillary yugely.
> ...



Hillary was up even more in many of those polls of yours.

President Trump will have a landslide. If you don't vote for president Trump, you aren't an American.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...
> ...



It’s like drawing two cards trying to fill an inside straight in poker. It can be done but is not a strategy to expect to win very often

Trump has done NOTHING to expand his base.
Going all in with only Conservatives is not a winning strategy


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## whitehall (Oct 9, 2020)

How clear is "realclear"? It looks like fuzzy data to me. They had Hillary up in 2016 right up to election day.


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2020)

Biden is a loon, who would vote for him?


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


>



Bullshit, thats is not what national polling we are tlaking about here was showing.


----------



## Camp (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.
> ...


Living in the past on talking point memories.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 9, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...


Good, this one has a different ending.


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

Flashback to 2016.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


Yeah......sure.......right.......uh-huh......*yawn*


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Dude, your lies are so obvious.
Do they pay you by the hour to do this or by the lie?


----------



## night_son (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...



Come see me on election day. Bring plenty of tissues. Hell, bring a bucket . . . to catch your tears.


----------



## night_son (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



THIS is the crux of everything. Vote democrat and vote for the destruction of the American civilization.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


This is EXACTLY why I was able to make this thread...






						MarcATL vs Sun Devil 92...One of Us WILL Be Leaving For Good After November 3rd
					

So a USMB far rightwing nutjob FINALLY took up my offer...  https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/kamala-harriss-cash-haul-from-last-nights-debate.854820/post-25657727  As you can see here, the bet is on.  It's very simple... If Trump wins, I leave USMB for good. If Biden wins, Sun Devil 92 has...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



538 has Trump in BETTER numbers today than in 2016, makes sense. Now president Trump has been established as the best president in history, back then he was only a likely candidate for the best president in history.

Get ready for a Trumpslide!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...
> ...


Time will tell...  

Polling in the battle ground states is toss up... All within the MOE(margin of Error) but now the polling on the economy is becoming more important as the president is living proof that the virus is beatable..  And that is a message of HOPE...  Not the negative message of the democrats..


----------



## Camp (Oct 9, 2020)

Perhaps Trump can raise his numbers if he goes in a coughing spell during his rally.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


> 538 has Trump in BETTER numbers today than in 2016



Wrong, wrong again.









						2020 Election Forecast
					

Latest forecast of the 2020 presidential election between President Donald Trump and Joe Biden by Nate Silver’s FiveThirtyEight




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com
				




Trump has gone down from 23in100 odds of winnning before debate to 15in100 now.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 9, 2020)

Camp said:


> Perhaps Trump can raise his numbers if he goes in a coughing spell during his rally.



You wanna be anywhere near a guy coughing up COVID hairballs? Me neither


----------



## Claudette (Oct 9, 2020)

okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Sound like you're the one who is worried and rightly so. 

Anyone who believes polls has rocks for brains. Every poll, pundit and talking head told us all Hitlery would be POTUS in 2016. 

Surprise.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


> *Flashback to 2016.*
> 
> 
> ..


Another "Flashback."

BOTH CNN And FOX had TRUMP down only* 4* in the last Week before 2016 election.
Ooops.
`


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2020)

Camp said:


> Perhaps Trump can raise his numbers if he goes in a coughing spell during his rally.


That's something Hillary would pull.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Trump can raise his numbers if he goes in a coughing spell during his rally.
> ...



Hillary wasn't coughing from Covid-19.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


They were the only polling group that predicted a Trump victory in 2016. Politico (not exactly a conservative media operation) praised Trafalgar for having a unique method for finding "hidden Trump supporters. Be prepared to scream at the sky again November 3rd.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps Trump can raise his numbers if he goes in a coughing spell during his rally.
> ...


2 seconds of clearing his throat when recovering from WuFlu?  That’s the best you got?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


Democrats so "hope" this is true.  It's like they are desperate to believe it.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 9, 2020)

All this "2016 flashback" nonsense is going to come to a SCREECHING halt come November 3rd.

Personally, I can't wait!

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


She isn't panicking. Trump is the one who is panicking.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



No, she was only having seizures and needed to be carried.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> She isn't panicking. Trump is the one who is panicking.


Thanks for the laugh bullcrapper.  You are good for something after all.


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.
> ...


Oh, Biden?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


And your point?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


Yeah man, democrats have this in the bag. Most of the democrat voters dont even need to waste their time by voting, since Biden is so far ahead. Plus those lines take forever. Dont even waste your time with that shit.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 9, 2020)

wamose said:


> Democrats still have no platform. Biden says he has a plan but he can't divulge what's in it. Democrats keep getting caught cheating with mail in ballots. The only thing left for Democrats to do is unleash the crooked MSM with their phony polls. It's the same as 2016.




Democratic Platform


Republican Platform


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 9, 2020)

Godboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> ...



Everyone Vote.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Again, It's not Conservative.  It's the Party of the Rump.  Please do not drag us conservatives down to that level.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Except democrats, cuz Biden is WAAAYYY ahead in the polls.


----------



## okfine (Oct 9, 2020)

Norman said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


If you vote for Trump it makes you what?


----------



## Norman (Oct 9, 2020)

okfine said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Quite possibly an American.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 9, 2020)

Godboy said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> ...


That worked last time, but I don't think it will this time. Can't blame you for trying, though..


----------



## LeeOnLido (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


Pelosi is pulling the 25th stunt because she follows polls that say that Trump is actually 15 point ahead


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...





antontoo said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.
> ...





EvilEyeFleegle said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





DrLove said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





okfine said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





Camp said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...





White 6 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...
> ...





MarcATL said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats still have no platform. Biden says he has a plan but he can't divulge what's in it. Democrats keep getting caught cheating with mail in ballots. The only thing left for Democrats to do is unleash the crooked MSM with their phony polls. It's the same as 2016.
> ...



Clearly you Loons have lost more of your shit than we thought you did.
America doesn’t elect almost dead barely coherent dudes with a 47 year long failed record and we sure as hell don’t elect angry, bitter, lying, fake black bitches with an axe to grind with whitey.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 9, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


link or lie?


----------



## Ben Thomson (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


Becaue she thinks those drug cocktails his holistic doctors are giving him is causing erratic behavior. For instance..telling McConnell to stop his negotiations with Pelosi on the stimulus bills and concentrate instead on getting him his judge then two days later telling the press we need the stimulus bill and that negotiations are going great.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Trafalgar did not predict 2016 election. He polled only Michigan and PA.

They are currently showing Biden winning PA and WI, and dead heat in MI









						Trafalgar Group – Nationally Recognized Polling & Marketing Strategy
					






					www.thetrafalgargroup.org


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...



And this 'landslide' prediction in favor of the corrupt, racist, Dementia-suffering, pu$$y-grabbing, pedophile is different from the one for Hillary in 2016 HOW?

Been there, seen that....


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

'Trump Is Down'





__





						Trump Is UP !! Trump Himself Giving Poll Updates On Rush Limbaugh. The Hell With Fake Polls And Fake Poll Threads.
					

Such Bull Poop These New Polls! Anyone listening to Rush now? Trump is on. at the start of the show, Rush brought up the latest polling in all crucial swing states. He is leading! Yah, right! Biden is still ahead by 12 points!???, No one here really believes any poll/any thread here that Biden...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Gee, Lying CNN saying Biden is up, and the other side saying they are up. Who could have guessed this would be the case?!

Anyone who pays attention to polls - someone telling you who is up od down and allows any of that shit to affect their  own vote is an idiot who should be stripped of their right to vote. If you have to have a poll, a celebrity, or a politician make the choice for you then you are too UN-informed to vote.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> And this 'landslide' prediction in favor of the corrupt, racist, Dementia-suffering, pu$$y-grabbing, pedophile* is different from the one for Hillary in 2016 HOW?*
> 
> Been there, seen that....


Too bad you have a huge premise error Trumpkin.

BOTH CNN And FOX had TRUMP down only* 4* in the last Week before 2016 election.
Ooops.

`


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > And this 'landslide' prediction in favor of the corrupt, racist, Dementia-suffering, pu$$y-grabbing, pedophile* is different from the one for Hillary in 2016 HOW?*
> ...


 Dude, the OP is pushing another 'Landslide' victory for Democrats, as predicting a dementia-suffering criminal pedophile being up this much over the most successful President in decades, in some cases EVER, IS a 'landslide' prediction.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...



I actually think that is geared toward Biden.


----------



## kyzr (Oct 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...


The other major poll that got 2016 right was IBD (Investors Business Daily).
Their daily poll will be out starting Monday,


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...
> ...


Perfect , moron democrats dont even have to vote since dementia china joe Biden is so far up leaving American's  safe as they go vote for trump . Maybe the police will be allowed to vote if democrats are busy celebrating dementia joes victory and not throwing bricks at the cops....


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > We have seen this movie before... Gawd I hate reruns...
> ...



He is up with AA, up with Hispanics,
He has proven that he will govern conservatively
He will lose no votes.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Dude, the OP is pushing another 'Landslide' victory for Democrats, as predicting a dementia-suffering criminal pedophile being up this much over the most successful President in decades, in some cases EVER, IS a 'landslide' prediction.


Wrong/NOW LYING.
No "Landslide" was predicted
AGAIN:

BOTH CNN And FOX had TRUMP down only* 4* in the last Week before 2016 election.
Ooops.

Are you ****** Blind?

`


----------



## kyzr (Oct 9, 2020)

Will Kanye affect any voters?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > And this 'landslide' prediction in favor of the corrupt, racist, Dementia-suffering, pu$$y-grabbing, pedophile* is different from the one for Hillary in 2016 HOW?*
> ...



As you say:

10 point lead---and outside the margin of error










						National : President: general election Polls
					

The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, the OP is pushing another 'Landslide' victory for Democrats, as predicting a dementia-suffering criminal pedophile being up this much over the most successful President in decades, in some cases EVER, IS a 'landslide' prediction.
> ...


Are you STUPID? (Rhetorical question) What the polls say and what libtards, Trump-haters, and snowflakes were PREDICTING are 2 different things altogether, snowflake.














						Landslide polls spark angst: These geniuses saw Clinton as ‘unstoppable’
					

Democrats and Republicans alike are skeptical of early polls predicting a landslide victory for Democrat Joe Biden over President Trump on Election Day 2020.To Trump and Republicans,…




					thehill.com
				













						The Worst Political Predictions of 2016
					

It was another rocky year for the political sages.




					www.politico.com


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Baseless fantasy.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Are you on drugs son?


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

These polls, more and more each year - especially as Democrats continue to LOSE - are nothing more than a repeated political tactic to try to make Trump would-be voters discouraged and stay hoe rather than voting and an attempt to get weak-minded undecided voters to vote for Biden to be part of a 'winning team'.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> These polls, more and more each year - especially as Democrats continue to LOSE - are nothing more than a repeated political tactic to try to make Trump would-be voters discouraged and stay hoe rather than voting and an attempt to get weak-minded undecided voters to vote for Biden to be part of a 'winning team'.


Yup...and they're working like a charm!


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> These polls, more and more each year - especially as Democrats continue to LOSE - are nothing more than a repeated political tactic to try to make Trump would-be voters discouraged and stay hoe rather than voting and an attempt to get weak-minded undecided voters to vote for Biden to be part of a 'winning team'.



Horseshit. Project 538 gave good forecast on both the House and Senate in 2018 elections.

House: 7 in 8  Chance Democrats win control (87.9%)








						2018 House Forecast
					

FiveThirtyEight's predictions for the 2018 House elections




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com
				





Senate: 4 in 5 Chance Republicans keep control (80.9%)








						2018 Senate Forecast
					

FiveThirtyEight's predictions for the 2018 Senate elections




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


Why don't you put all these polls from 100 selected democrats  in one thread that way I weill avoid them . You need to get a grip on reality and quoting these polls will make you more delusional than you already are now. tHERE


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Yup...and they're working like a charm!


Yup, just like in 2016.



In 2016 the propaganda just made Trump supporters that more determined to come out to vote.  Hell, more Trump supporters show up to Biden rallies to heckle ths shit out of him than Biden supporters.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Oct 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Ad the trends are dropping Not improving.
> ...



Because Trump is flipping out on steroids and acting irrationally. 
She wants Trump to put Pence in charge until Trump tests negative to COVID.
He was coughing last night when he was talking to. Hannity on the phone.
He's not a well man and he could cause himself to relapse with the way he's ragin' on 'roids.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.


`*Bombshell Study Finds Republicans Twice as Likely as Democrats To Not Give Their True Opinion in Polls*








						Study: Republicans Twice as Likely as Democrats To Not Give Their True Opinion in Polls
					

The study, conducted by CloudResearch, also found independents were almost just as unlikely to give their true opinion as Republicans.




					www.westernjournal.com
				



“Lately, there’s been considerable debate over the accuracy of presidential polls. While recent polls show Joe Biden ahead, a number of pundits speculate that some Donald Trump supporters may be hesitant to share their true opinions when polled by phone,” a news release by CloudResearch, which conducted the study, read.

“That hypothesis is gaining traction, leading some to argue that Trump may be leading despite what the latest numbers show. It’s also being fueled by the belief that 2020 will be a repeat of the 2016 election, when Trump polled poorly in advance of the election, but still went on to win the Electoral College vote.”

AND I for one concur!  I do NOT answer and phone call from a number I don't recognize.  If the number is not in my contact list, I don't answer!
And that is what most BUSY people do!  Which is then one of the many distinguishing factors that make polls suspect.
Consequently based on the growing number of people that recognize the extreme MSM bias in favor of Biden...I mean the MSM did this for Hillary...
what have they done since she lost with regards to Trump?  See the attached!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...and they're working like a charm!
> ...


Not just like 2016 at all,,,but i understand your reluctance to leave 2016...and take a good look at 2020..and see that it is not the same, at all!


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


OMG he was coughing after getting WuFlu!  

You people really are deranged.


----------



## miketx (Oct 9, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


Hillary by a landslide.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Nice attempted dodge.  Just like in 2016 if Democrats have any hope of winning they have to employ every tactic in their playbook, from attempting to convince Trump voters there is no sense n them voting because Biden is going to win to Mail-In Ballot fraud. Same shit different election...same outcome.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



In 2016 the country had not endured 4 years of Trump, his lies, his corruption of the DOJ, his chronic Putin ass-kissing, a turnover in staff like no other POTUS in history, an impeachment and now a pandemic that Trump has failed miserably to control.  Not to forget this blatant racism, dogwhistles to militias and white nationalists, and telling the Proud Boys to "stand by".  He fucking wants to start civil unrest.  He's fucking out of his mind.

AND...the economy is in the tank, worse than 2008, and we're still No. 1 in the world for COVID cases, 1000 dying every day.

THAT'S WHY you can't compare this election to 2016.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 9, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> In 2016 the country had not endured 4 years of Trump...


Agreed, the most successful President in DECADES, in some case EVER, and instead of a proven criminal who belonged behind bars rather than on a ballot Trump now faces a proven racist, pu$$y-grabbing , child-fondling/sniffing, self-confessed extorting, proven criminal, dementia-sufferer who will give up or be forced to vacate the Presidency should he win to a radical leftist only 2% of Democrats wanted as President during the Primaries....a politician who has done nothing in 47 years but enrich himself and his family....yet NOW wants to do something for the country, after he has developed dementia.

Again, same shit different year, more of a dangerous choice by picking Biden.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


Silent majority will be out in force on election day.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


You have TDS and watch too much MSNBC and CNN.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

At this point, four years ago, Trump was inching up in the polls.  

This year he is moving backward. He got an October Surprise and bump in the polls from Comey last time.

Time is running out for our President. 7 million have already voted


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> These polls, more and more each year - especially as Democrats continue to LOSE - are nothing more than a repeated political tactic to try to make Trump would-be voters discouraged and stay hoe rather than voting and an attempt to get weak-minded undecided voters to vote for Biden to be part of a 'winning team'.



The polls were dead on in 2018 and predicted the huge Democratic victory.

How long is Trump going to continue to count on them being wrong?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> At this point, four years ago, Trump was inching up in the polls.
> 
> This year he is moving backward. He got an October Surprise and bump in the polls from Comey last time.
> 
> Time is running out for our President. 7 million have already voted


No he was not. He was farther behind than he is now. Liberal media was predicting Clinton victory all the way up to Election night. Remember Newsweek had already printed 300,000 copies with a cover that boldly stated _"Madam President." _


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > These polls, more and more each year - especially as Democrats continue to LOSE - are nothing more than a repeated political tactic to try to make Trump would-be voters discouraged and stay hoe rather than voting and an attempt to get weak-minded undecided voters to vote for Biden to be part of a 'winning team'.
> ...


Yes. They knew that Nancy Pelosi and the criminal "vote harvesting" would steal seats in California.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


It's exactly the same. People can see through media bullshit.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

healthmyths said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> ...


Silent majority will do it again for Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes they did.


antontoo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes they did and Trump leading in Florida,Ohio, Arizona, Michigan, and North Carolina right now.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Do tell? Links? To this lead? Or is this one of those 'have to squint to see it' kind of things..LOL!~


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 9, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


See my new post and weep.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 9, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Saw it...thanx for laugh...and i did squint..I promise.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Nice attempted dodge.  *Just like in 2016 if Democrats have any hope of winning they have to employ every tactic in their playbook, from attempting to convince Trump voters there is no sense n them voting* because Biden is going to win to Mail-In Ballot fraud. Same shit different election...same outcome.


*Yup Real Clear Politics, FOX News, and Trump's fav Rasmussen, have JOINED THE DEMOCRATS!*
(FOX! just announcing Trump went from 5 to 10 down.

Oh baby, you are ***** STOOOOOOOOPID... or more likely a DISHONEST partisan Freak... or BOTH.

`


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


No ! Are you blind and on liberal MSM?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2020)

All these polls seem like so much flailing


----------



## Mike473 (Oct 9, 2020)

To believe that Biden could double the margin Obama beat McCain even though Biden has nowhere near the voter enthusiasm that Obama did, and McCain had no where near the support Trump has now, is quite a leap. Trump is gonna win easy. The media polls are lying to you.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 9, 2020)

No need to vote Dims. You got this.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


...all three of you.


easyt65 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...and they're working like a charm!
> ...


Wrong: 

“Trump appears to have a ceiling of 46%: More concerning for the Trump campaign than a slippage in the polls is the very real possibility that he hasn't gotten higher against Biden than the 46% of the popular vote he got in 2016.

Trump's 45.6% average of the polls at the end of February was his peak against Biden over the last 10 months. What's more, in hundreds of surveys, Trump has only reached even 47% in a few.

The third-party vote share is likely to be lower: Roughly 6% of voters in 2016 voted third-party, the highest percentage since 1996. That helped Trump win the Electoral College. But the percentage of people voting third-party in 2020 this fall is likely to be lower for multiple reasons, including:

Biden is working closely with primary rival Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders and has a better relationship with Sanders than Clinton did; The third-party candidates this time are less prominent and getting less attention than in 2016; and Perhaps most importantly, no one is underestimating Trump's chances as some did in 2016. Democrats see him far more as a clear, present and urgent threat who very well could win reelection.

People don't dislike Biden as much as they did Clinton.”









						Why The 2020 Presidential Election Is Not 2016
					

With Joe Biden leading in the polls, Democrats are haunted by the ghosts of 2016 when Hillary Clinton led, too. But there are a few key factors that make this year's election different.




					www.wbur.org
				




And this is from back in August – things have only gone downhill for Trump since then.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

Mike473 said:


> To believe that Biden could double the margin Obama beat McCain even though Biden has nowhere near the voter enthusiasm that Obama did, and McCain had no where near the support Trump has now, is quite a leap. Trump is gonna win easy. The media polls are lying to you.



Trump has extreme negatives that McCain never faced


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The lack of a third party candidate makes “none of the above” voters choose Biden or Trump

Also, the “I hate Hillary” voters have not substituted “I hate Biden”


----------



## Mike473 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hillary was a much stronger candidate than Joe Biden. In all honesty, Biden wouldn't have had chance at the Dem nomination if Hillary had decided to run. Sure, she had negatives. But, the people that loved her were very enthusiastic. Joe has never connected nationally with Dem voters like Hillary or Obama did in the past. I think Joe Biden is going to lose big. The polling companies will soon start tightening the race as they did in 2016. People voted for Trump. For Clinton. For Obama. Many that are voting for Biden are voting against Trump, Biden is just a figure head. That isn't great. We shall see tho. Only a few weeks away until we see who called this right


----------



## White 6 (Oct 9, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


The pres is only living proof if cutting edge science, not available to the general population is used it is survivable.  He would have proven something if he had survived with hydroxi  and Clorox bleach.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The lack of a third party candidate makes “none of the above” voters choose Biden or Trump
> 
> Also, the “I hate Hillary” voters have not substituted “I hate Biden”



In 2016 there were also disgruntled Democrats who supported Sanders who refused to vote for Clinton – perhaps not many, but enough to give Trump those tiny, razor-thin majorities in just enough swing states.

That’s not in play in 2020.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Trump has done nothing to expand his base?   More jobs than anyone else before the chinese virus, lowering medicine prices including INSULINE, not starting any new middle east wars--slowing bringing our troops back more alive, lower taxes about $2000 per Us Household on average, record stock market, making our supposed allies pay their own way instead of sponging off us so much, building the wall which cut the number of illegals and diseases coming in from south of the border, 3 Nobel Prize nominations including one for ISRAEL/PALESTIINE, got rid of the Obama health scam mandate, despite the virus and the dems purposely spreading it...able to keep our economy going, SPACEFORCE, rebuilding our military which means less attacks from our enemies, getting rid corrupt swamp members like Comey, Mueller, and others, and so muchmore


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 9, 2020)

Mike473 said:


> Hillary was a much stronger candidate than Joe Biden. In all honesty, Biden wouldn't have had chance at the Dem nomination if Hillary had decided to run. Sure, she had negatives. But, the people that loved her were very enthusiastic. Joe has never connected nationally with Dem voters like Hillary or Obama did in the past. I think Joe Biden is going to lose big. The polling companies will soon start tightening the race as they did in 2016. People voted for Trump. For Clinton. For Obama. Many that are voting for Biden are voting against Trump, Biden is just a figure head. That isn't great. We shall see tho. Only a few weeks away until we see who called this right



Spoken like a true Cult45.  The ONLY Reason that Hillary got the nod for 2016 was that the real Heir Apparent just lost his Son and elected not to run.  Everything you said above is just crap.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> More jobs than anyone else before the chinese virus



You don't wtf you are talking about, we made way more jobs under Reagan and Clinton (esp if you adjust by % of total employment)

There were also more jobs created in Obama's last three years than in Trump's first 3.






And oh yea, after Obama's two terms we also managed to not have huge recession fueled by a badly mismanged pandemic by the administration.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Nope


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> lowering medicine prices including INSULINE



Bullshit


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary was a much stronger candidate than Joe Biden. In all honesty, Biden wouldn't have had chance at the Dem nomination if Hillary had decided to run. Sure, she had negatives. But, the people that loved her were very enthusiastic. Joe has never connected nationally with Dem voters like Hillary or Obama did in the past. I think Joe Biden is going to lose big. The polling companies will soon start tightening the race as they did in 2016. People voted for Trump. For Clinton. For Obama. Many that are voting for Biden are voting against Trump, Biden is just a figure head. That isn't great. We shall see tho. Only a few weeks away until we see who called this right
> ...



Factually false


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> lower taxes about $2000 per Us Household on average



It's more like $1,200, funded by American debt. Deficits have exploded under Trump and even without covid we were already running Trillion dollar deficit in GOOD times. And now a recession on top of this disasterous fiscal situation pushed us into deficits last seen only during WWII.






This is the collosal fiscal clusterfuck Trump is going to be leaving behind.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > lower taxes about $2000 per Us Household on average
> ...



Nope


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> building the wall which cut the number of illegals and diseases coming in from south of the border








*There was just 5 miles of new wall built









						Fact check: Trump administration has built more border wall than meme claims
					

A post claims only 3 miles of border wall have been built since 2017. In reality, 300 miles of border wall have been built; 5 are new construction.



					www.usatoday.com
				



*


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > building the wall which cut the number of illegals and diseases coming in from south of the border
> ...




No.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



No...WHAT?

You look like a retard spamming your baseless denials.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 9, 2020)

antontoo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Nope


----------



## buttercup (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m laughing at all here who trust media polls. 

OK, I’m not gonna lie, I am laughing at everyone who‘s participating in the entire farce.


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 9, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I’m laughing at all here who trust media polls.



Hey buttercup, what opinion gauging DO you trust? Or maybe you just belive whatever the f you want?


----------



## kyzr (Oct 10, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I’m laughing at all here who trust media polls.
> 
> OK, I’m not gonna lie, I am laughing at everyone who‘s participating in the entire farce.


Yep.  Anyone who believes the MSM polls is a fool.  We've seen how accurate the MSM's polls are.....in 2016


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Yep.  Anyone who believes the MSM polls is a fool.  We've seen how accurate the MSM's polls are.....in 2016


LYING POS that is "North Carolina."

BOTH CNN and FOX had Hillary up only 4 on election eve.
Now they are at 16 and 10 respectively
You stupid Dishonest little *******.

`


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.  Anyone who believes the MSM polls is a fool.  We've seen how accurate the MSM's polls are.....in 2016
> ...


Oh, and it's election eve right now, is it?


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Broken Wing said:


> Oh, and it's election eve right now, is it?


The whole last week
And they agreed.
As it turned out they were within the poll's margin of error (3), since Trump lost by 1+% in the popular vote.

And Trump is DROPPING NOT RISING
Fox's 10 just DOUBLED from 5.
RCP from 3.8 to 9.7.
Same for everywhere for the superspreader.
5 Consistent Polls and many more.
`

`


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Broken Wing said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it's election eve right now, is it?
> ...


My point is, it isn't election eve right now. We're over three weeks away.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 10, 2020)

*Trump is DOWN... CNN-16.... WSJ/NBC-14.... Rasmussen-12... FOX-10... Real Clear Politics-9.7*

Could be. Could be another Shrillary landslide.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> *And what were the numbers in 2016?*


BOTH CNN and FOX had Trump down 4 with a week to go. (he lost by 1+% in the popular vote)
Now they are at 16 and 10 respectively. 

OOOPS


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > *And what were the numbers in 2016?*
> ...


Except we have over three weeks to go right now. 
By the way, I saw a poll from yesterday or today that had Trump only down by five. What do you make of that?


----------



## Norman (Oct 10, 2020)

Broken Wing said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The polls will get closer and closer as the polling companies don't want to get caught for outright lying to the public come election day.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Broken Wing said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


LOL, FOX just announced the doubling from 5 to 10 a few days ago.
And you can bet Trump's OWN pollsters are what's got him so panicked/crazier than usual

`


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Broken Wing said:


> Except we have over three weeks to go right now.
> *By the way, I saw a poll from yesterday or today that had Trump only down by five. What do you make of that?*


Amazing you wouldn't mention the name or LINK!
LINK or STFU.
`


----------



## Norman (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Broken Wing said:
> ...



Panicked?

Do you mean that Trump wins even more than usual?


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Broken Wing said:
> 
> 
> > Except we have over three weeks to go right now.
> ...


Amazing how dumb you are! Always rushing and jumping to conclusions like a fool.

It's a Hill/Harris X poll from yesterday.
Here's the link you seem to think I don't have.
RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Election 2020 Presidential Polls!


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Broken Wing said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Broken Wing said:
> ...


And EVERYONE else is much higher,
Including the 10-16,  I posted.
and He has Dropped BIG in Every single poll I posted, including Doubling from 5 to 10 Do on FOX

and 3.8 to 9.7 on RW Real Clear Politics.
you have as tiny POS.
`


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 10, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Trump's border wall ruled illegal









						Appeals Court Rules Trump’s Border Wall Illegal, Blocks Further Construction
					

SAN FRANCISCO — The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals last night ruled that President Trump’s use of emergency powers to divert $3.6 billion in military construction funds for the border wall is unlawful. The ruling came in a lawsuit, Sierra Club v.




					www.aclu.org
				




Trump wont get nobel peace prize









						POLITICO Playbook: Trump passed over for Nobel
					

And here’s what needs to happen for Covid relief to have a shot.




					www.politico.com


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 10, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Michigan is a statistical tie -  0.7% is deep inside margin of error.

Florida poll is from a month ago.


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Broken Wing said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...


I know that. All I did was mention it in passing, and you immediately jumped on it, and tried to make it seem like I didn't post a link for reason.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Broken Wing said:


> I know that. *All I did was mention it in passing, *and you immediately jumped on it, and tried to make it seem like I didn't post a link for reason.


That's correct
You did nothing but mention in passing while I threw all the haymakers.

`


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Broken Wing said:
> 
> 
> > I know that. *All I did was mention it in passing, *and you immediately jumped on it, and tried to make it seem like I didn't post a link for reason.
> ...


So why was it such a big deal to you then?


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2020)

Interestingly enough, RCP had Trump down almost 10 points to Biden before COVID. I find it hard to believe before COVID when the economy was booming, we had record low unemployment and the stock market was hitting record highs that Biden was really leading Trump. But, we shall see in November.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 10, 2020)

Fang said:


> Interestingly enough, RCP had Trump down almost 10 points to Biden before COVID. I find it hard to believe before COVID when the economy was booming, we had record low unemployment and the stock market was hitting record highs that Biden was really leading Trump. But, we shall see in November.


10/8








						Biden's polling lead over Trump grows in wake of debate and president's Covid diagnosis
					

National polling averages have shifted further in Biden's favor in the week following the first presidential debate and Trump's hospitalization with the coronavirus.




					www.cnbc.com
				




The NBC News national polling average had Biden up more than 10 percentage points over Trump, 51.6%-41.3%. That figure is based on an unweighted average of the 10 most recent reliable public opinion polls.
The RealClearPolitics general election polling average showed Biden with a 9.7-point lead over Trump. That’s 2.5 points higher than the gap displayed a week earlier.
FiveThirtyEight’s national polling tracker gave Biden a 9.8-point advantage, a 1.6-point jump since last week.
Several of these were post-debate but pre-sick.
He's been losing ground.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 10, 2020)

okfine said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Far smarter than the average idiot voting for Biden....


----------



## candycorn (Oct 10, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...



The election is too close to call...don't believe the polls.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 10, 2020)

Sure he is









						SEE IT: Miami PD Estimates 30,000 Vehicles Participated In Pro-Trump Car Parade
					

On Saturday, thousands of Trump-loving Americans including Latinos from Nicaragua, Venezuela and Cuba, participated in a massive pro-Trump car parade in South […] More




					trendingpolitics.com


----------



## abu afak (Oct 11, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The election is too close to call...don't believe the polls.


By All means you are free to post baseless and unsourced ideas.
Perhaps you feel Ivanka's got a shot on write-in?
Empty piece of crap.
`


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 11, 2020)

antontoo said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > We know.  Trump can't win.  Biden has it locked.  Biden has a 95% probability of winning.  We've seen this movie before.
> ...


Oh they are sooooo fun. 
The media going from joy to anger just makes me get soooooo hard
and watching them blame these groups:
White women
Old people
white people
College educated whites
Non college whites

man how can you not enjoy those clips......
and man it just seem so weird....like dejavu........
I'm taking Nov 4th off, just so I can enjoy the videos of lefties crying, screaming, ectg.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 11, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Sure he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30,000 cars in Miami? IF that's true then Dade country is close to a tossup, if that happens Trump will win FL by a country mile, possible double digits. Are they sure 30,000?????


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



You had better get ready for something else like relying on Suicide Watch on the 4th.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 11, 2020)

Ignore these polls. They are all fake. Only fools thinks that these polls are done by scientific means.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2020)

Biden is up by 20 points at least.  But his actual support is only 3%.   After the election communists will be asking where they went so wrong.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Biden is up by 20 points at least.  But his actual support is only 3%.   *After the election communists will be asking where they went so wrong.*


"Communists" including FOX News? His sponsoring network? (Down 10 pts)
RW commies Real Clear Politics?
"Commies" like Trumps owner/boss Putin?
`


----------



## AntonToo (Oct 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Biden is up by 20 points at least.  But his actual support is only 3%.



damn, you are a total idiot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2020)

Looking at the CBS News/YouGov polls for today: Biden is +6 in Michigan; +12 for the General Election.

If Trump had any hope of turning things around, we’d see the polls tightening up by now as undecided voters decide; if anything the numbers are getting worse for Trump.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 11, 2020)

candycorn said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> ...


True – one should never believe in the polls; particularly when an election seems to be ‘in the bag’ for a given candidate and his supporters don’t go to vote, resulting in that candidate losing the election.

However…

Given the nature of this election, given how divisive Trump has been, and given the intensity on both sides, it’s doubtful that will happen in 2020.

Indeed, Biden supporters will turn out in large numbers because they want Trump defeated in a landslide; Trump supporters will see it as a battle to save the WH.

Last, however inaccurate the polls might be, the large volume of polls conducted increasingly as Election Day nears can be accurate in detecting trends – such as whether or not Trump is making any progress turning around the election – he’s not.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 11, 2020)

abu afak said:


> And he is trending down in ALL. Not improving.
> Doubling Down in FOX and others.
> He's falling much faster than his fever.
> Doubling his deficit in near all the polls over the last few weeks.
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 11, 2020)

November 3rd...the only poll that matters.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is up by 20 points at least.  But his actual support is only 3%.   *After the election communists will be asking where they went so wrong.*
> ...


You are just pissed off because Putin is more of a friend to the US than both Biden and Harris.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Oct 11, 2020)

does anyone know what percent of all these pollsters are Democrats?


----------



## abu afak (Oct 11, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> does anyone know what percent of all these pollsters are Democrats?


I don't think one would call FOX News who just Doubled their Trump Deficit from 5 to 10, (in line with other polls recent drop) "Democrats."
Rasmussen, Trumps other fav, went from 1 to 8 to 12 point deficit.

Now back to the 24 Pack Trump guy.

`


----------



## LeeOnLido (Oct 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


can we all asssume that the powers that be has told everyone to keep Biden ahead, no matter what your polls say? and gee, i wonder what Billionaire is behind all this?


----------



## abu afak (Oct 11, 2020)

LeeOnLido said:


> can we all asssume that the powers that be has told everyone to keep Biden ahead, no matter what your polls say? and gee, i wonder what Billionaire is behind all this?


 The Koch Brothers or Mel Gibson's father?
LOL

`


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 11, 2020)

More Dem Desperation. Trying to influence opinion rather than reporting on it


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



With friends like Putin, who needs friendss.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 11, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> With friends like Putin, who needs friendss.


Putin/Pence 2020
Four More Years.

`


----------



## Broken Wing (Oct 11, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > With friends like Putin, who needs friendss.
> ...


And they accuse us of having stupid conspiracy theories.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > With friends like Putin, who needs friendss.
> ...



*RUMP/PENCE JOLIETTE 2021
4 YEARS*


----------



## Dogbiscuit (Oct 11, 2020)

Like I just said in a separate thread,
Polls hold about as much value as a 3 dollar bill.
The silent majority will roar like a lion.


----------



## abu afak (Oct 12, 2020)

abu afak said:


> Putin/Pence 2020
> Four More Years.





Broken Wing said:


> *And they accuse us of having stupid conspiracy theories.*



*Trump campaign’s Russia contacts ‘grave’ threat, Senate says*
By ERIC TUCKER and MARY CLARE JALONICK
August 18, 2020 - Associated Press
"The nearly 1,000-page report, the 5th and final one from the Republican-led Senate intelligence committee on the Russia investigation, details how *Russia launched an aggressive effort to interfere in the election on Trump’s behalf.

It says the Trump campaign chairman had regular contact with a Russian intelligence officer and that other Trump associates were eager to exploit the Kremlin’s aid, particularly by maximizing the impact of the disclosure of Democratic emails hacked by Russian intelligence officers.".." *









						Trump campaign's Russia contacts 'grave' threat, Senate says
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Trump campaign’s interactions with Russian intelligence services during the 2016 presidential election posed a “grave” counterintelligence threat, a Senate panel concluded Tuesday as it detailed how associates of Donald Trump had regular contact with Russians and expected...




					apnews.com
				




`


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 20, 2020)

Norman said:


>


lol


----------



## healthmyths (Dec 21, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

So it ended up being about 4.5%.

Good enough!


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 21, 2020)

healthmyths said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Who told you journalists had to like everybody they cover equally? I don't recall too many reporters who interviewed Manson that supported him.  Whining that the media doesn't financially support Trump is about as childish as you can get. If he wants more support, he should be less of a lying  ass.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 21, 2020)

The Trump cult was partially right about one thing. The polls did overpredict for Biden. There _is_ a hidden deplorable vote of people who don't respond to polls. It just wasn't as big as they thought. 

What remains to be seen is if those deplorables will only come out for Trump, or if they'll come out for midterms. They didn't come out in 2018. They did come out in 2016 and 2020.


----------

